# Dan Sweet Vanilla Honeydew



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Forgive the accompanying photo here. I got disorganized and misplaced my tin temporarily. I'll add an original photo later when I find it.










Tin aroma: It's a nice, light melony smell right off the bat. It's mouthwatering enough that it practically packs itself into your pipe.

Taste: The taste is actually more of light Virginias than you'd expect. Don't get me wrong, this is an aromatic, but it is more complex than that label would imply. Once you get the flavors, though, there's no progression or change. What you get is what you get, but that's a wonderfully relaxing dessert-type tobacco that will satisfy.

Room note: I can't put too fine a point on this. This is the only tobacco that has drawn my wife to the garage to ask what I was smoking. It's that good. Personally, I'd put it right behind Altadis Crème Brulee for best room note, but my wife doesn't like that one. And Crème Brulee doesn't taste nearly as good as Sweet Vanilla Honeydew.

Overall impressions: If you're at all a fan of light aromatics, good tobaccos, or smoking anywhere near your wife without her complaining, you owe it to yourself to check this one out. Great stuff.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

This sounds like a blend I would enjoy because it is a light aro, great review I always look forward to reading yours because they are short, sweet and to the point.


----------



## MRH (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice review! Ill have to get some on order


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

I like this stuff. 
It's not something I would smoke everyday, but when I do, I enjoy it. Has a little nic in it, at least compared to the only other aro I've smoked - Captain Black Royal. Somewhere around medium-light in nicotine. And it tastes like tobacco. I'ts no FVF but it is definately enjoyable and smells soo awesome. The tin note is mouth watering and it is very indicative of the actual room note.


----------



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

Great review! I've been looking to add some aromatics to my lineup, and this one sounds delectable. I've never tried any Dan tobaccos - is the topping goopy at all?


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Kelsier said:


> Great review! I've been looking to add some aromatics to my lineup, and this one sounds delectable. I've never tried any Dan tobaccos - is the topping goopy at all?


It can stand a little drying, but it's really not goopy.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dang it Tom, thanks to your review I now have an account at P & C. ipe:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Dang it Tom, thanks to your review I now have an account at P & C. ipe:


An enabler's gotta enable!


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> An enabler's gotta enable!


This sounds great! All the stuff I have is heavier aromatics, so this could be a nice change.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I do appreciate the fact that it is actually light Virginia, and not some cavendish nonsense, as the base.
My tin had complely dried in the tin since I opened mine 8 months ago. 

Put it in a small mason jar and sat a shot glass of Glenrothes Select reserve in the center (Bundt cake-style) and let it sit for 3 days. Now that everything has come back, the most mellifluous aroma eminates from the jar when opened. This will likely become my top aromatic. Right behind another Dan blend-Blue Note which was SVH as a component!

Nice review, Tom!


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

I like the fact there's a slightly sour tanginess that comes through, it's not cloying at all. I alternate between this and MacB Vanilla Flake as my aromatic of choice.


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

this is very good stuff and great review I am puffing on a bowl of it right now and need to get me another tin


----------



## BigG (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice review - thanks!
Sweet Vanilla Honeydew yields truly one honey of a bowl of pipe tobacco.
Glen


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

it scorched my mouth,


----------

